# Going to Fort Walton beach to fish the surf and possibly okaloosa island pier



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Any recommendations or experience?


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never been down in September....used to go early October....great surf fishing then for spanish, blues, ladyfish.....here are a couple websites I visit for fishing reports, tips, etc. Enjoy!

Mike

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/

http://www.halfhitch.com/


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

www.floridasportsman.com


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's the link for the pier....I would fish the Navarre pier.....it has been pretty good since it opened this summer....you just never know though

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

and this one will give you the best info!!! on all the piers on the pan handle
http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/index.php


----------

